# White sand....what a pain in the Butt...



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

got a way from the black substrate,changed to a almost white sand/substrate.it looks good but to keep it in mint condition is a challenge.if you have a high bioload from your fish stay away from white sand,you will go crazy.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

It sure does look great though.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I agree with Maryland Guppy, it does look good. 

For my own tanks though, I prefer easier maintenance substrate. I can get a bit lazy, so it's just overall more enjoyable when I don't have to do as much. I definitely admire those people who can keep up with the harder/more maintenance looks/techniques/plants/fish etc.

I have one cylinder vase, it has Caribsea "torpedo beach" coarse sand. Nice to plant in, easy to rinse and doesn't cloud up water, pretty at the start, but the snail poop shows up so easily. I'm not vacuuming it, it's food for the plants, so I don't look too closely. That's also the last time I plan on using white sand


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

it's very pretty!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Your tank is beautiful! What is your maintenance routine with the sand?


----------



## FishBR (Sep 2, 2014)

I have pool filter sand in my discus tanks and I love it. Since I change a lot of water, and take the opportunity to clean the sand, I have had no issues. But if one does not want too much work maintaining a tank, then I see how if is not the best choice.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

bluestems said:


> Your tank is beautiful! What is your maintenance routine with the sand?


I do 50% water changes every week,I clean the sand with a plastic tube,the trick is to stir the sand surface before you suck it up. It works:icon_idea


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

FishBR said:


> I have pool filter sand in my discus tanks and I love it. Since I change a lot of water, and take the opportunity to clean the sand, I have had no issues. But if one does not want too much work maintaining a tank, then I see how if is not the best choice.


 Like Mauro (FishBR), I too have used white pool filter sand in all my tanks for over 5 years & love it. Looks fabulous, and just takes a little extra attention to keep it squeaky clean. Vacuuming whatever waste/debris lies on top is a snap with each water change, and the sand doesn't get siphoned up due to it's density.
I wouldn't use any other substrate.
Here's my example:

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/FTS-Osaka260


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

corys are great for for whitesand, or really any bottom dweller. they keep the gunk stired up.


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Agreed about the cories. I dont expect the sand to stay pristine white, i like specks of other stuff in it..makes it look more natural. But my cories do a nice job of poking around and stirring things up. I like the little puckers they make in the sand and every morning I notice theyve done a good job poking around the entire bottom of the tank.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys,and Paul stop posting pictures from your gorgeous diskus tank.I am getting jealous:drool:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have all black substrate (black diamond) one of my husband's tank (I care for) is white sand .. ugh I can see the poop and broken down plant matter.. and since I have mts in there they till it and move some of ti under the surface (and poop under the surface of the sand).


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> I have all black substrate (black diamond) one of my husband's tank (I care for) is white sand .. ugh I can see the poop and broken down plant matter.. and since I have mts in there they till it and move some of ti under the surface (and poop under the surface of the sand).


That is so true,you can see everything but what are/is mts :iamwithst


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sometimes I vacuum up a small layer of sand, then replace it with new sand and it looks as good as new. 




Powerclown said:


> That is so true,you can see everything but what are/is mts :iamwithst


MTS = Malaysian trumpet snails


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Kai808 said:


> Sometimes I vacuum up a small layer of sand, then replace it with new sand and it looks as good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I do exactly that every 4-6 months. Siphon out 10%-15% of the top layer of sand, and replace it with new sand. Just like brand new.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Use larger grain and slightly off white natural light brown color sand. 

This hides it a lot more.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

AquaAurora said:


> One of my husband's tank (I care for) is white sand .. ugh I can see the poop and broken down plant matter..


Yeh you have to keep on top of it to keep it looking decent. I only do monthly water changes thus the pool filter sand didn't work for me. I lover river sand from landscapers co. It is natural light brown color sand.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Changed the white sand to a more natural color riversand







. This is what I used Namaule nature aquarium sand.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Pics please! Can't wait to see if it really does create a more vibrant look to the plants over the brighter whiter sand.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

. 

Here are the pics, looks very natural...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Powerclown said:


> .
> Namaule nature aquarium sand


What did it cost? 
River sand is $3 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Hilde said:


> What did it cost?
> River sand is $3 for a 50lb bag.


I paid 35$ for a 5l bag shipping included.


----------



## Maverick2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

That will be much easier to keep looking like it does. I did like the white sand though. I used white with my saltwater tanks and it was a pain. So I went black with the planted.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't blame you,I will go black again in the future...


----------



## dasit88 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice tank Powerclown, I saw the thread where you set it up a while back, and it still looks just as good.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

dasit88 said:


> Nice tank Powerclown, I saw the thread where you set it up a while back, and it still looks just as good.


Thank you, the tank got his first haircut and a little rescape today.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Lovely looking tank with those Neons - great job !


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

I had a lovely sand substrate when I first set up my 125g lowtech tank 4 years ago. It lasted about 3 water changes.

I loved how easy it was to plant, how firmly even a cutting stayed, and the way it looked. 

My wife hated the fish and plant waste that built up and was always visible. I layered in some pea gravel over the top and left it that way until this past summer when I broke it down. Worked great. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

